# Northern Beaches Meetup 22nd Of January



## BjornJ (7/1/11)

link to the thread for our next get-together.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=51033


----------



## BjornJ (21/1/11)

we'll have a good get-together tomorrow, looks like we have 15-20 people coming.
Should be fun, making a couple of beers (BIAB), have a BBQ and a beer competition,

We will be there from noon,



thanks
Bjorn


----------

